# W: Vampires, Daemons, Dark eldar. H: Cash



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all as you can guess i want vamp counts, deamons, and dark eldar. Mainly trooops and deamonettes for deamons. PM me or post here thanks!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone? Yeaah no? Any models atm really.

I am looking for a small warhammer army. possibly a dark eldar, daemons or sisters.

Gimee a pm even if its a few models!


Thanks!


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey I have a large dark eldar army up for grabs if your interested PM me for details.
Thanks,
Ordo


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll need to check my basement, I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Any luck? thanks


----------

